
How Zano Raised Millions on Kickstarter and Left Most Backers with Nothing - Futurebot
https://medium.com/kickstarter/how-zano-raised-millions-on-kickstarter-and-left-backers-with-nearly-nothing-85c0abe4a6cb#.o9kxki64i
======
TrevorJ
It seems like there are some common threads that crop up in these failed
kickstarters, especially the ones that require hardware and supply chain
knowledge. I wonder if this could present a good opportunity for kickstarter:
they could bring on board a team of domain experts that can help vet projects
along with an advisory/incubator style model that would help successful
kickstarters avoid these pitfalls.

